# JTable sortieren und dann getSelectedRow



## M_Kay (6. Juli 2007)

Hi,

mein "großes Projekt" nähert sich nun dem Ende und so habe ich als Feinschliff jeder JTable noch schön einen Sorter hinzugefügt mit speziellen Compare'rn.
Das Sortieren funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Vor dem Sortieren kann ich problemlos mit


> int SelectedRow = Table.getSelectedRow();
> TModel.getValueAt(SelectedRow, 0).....


auf die ausgewählte Zeile zugreifen.
Nach dem Sortieren liefert mir getSelectedRow zwar die ausgewählte Zeile, jedoch stimmt diese dann nicht mehr mit dem TableModel überein.
Wie kann ich trotzdem auf den richtigen Wert im TableModel zugreifen?

Gruss
M_Kay

Edit: Das Problem ist, dass ich hinter dem TableModel noch eine HashMap für nicht sichtbare Felder habe. Ansonsten könnte ich ja einfach mit TABLE.getValueat() auf die sortierten Felder zugreifen.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die mir jetzt einfällt ist statt der Hashmap die unsichtbaren Felder ganz normal als Spalte der Table hinzuzufügen, allerdings mit einer maximalen und minimalen Breite von 0, sodass man die Spalte nicht sieht.
Hat evtl noch jemand eine andere Idee?

Edit: So, hab das jetzt mit dem Setzen der Spalten-Breite auf 0 gemacht. War das einfachste bei der bestehenden Struktur.


----------

